# Maus Problem - Dringend



## Repli (19. März 2002)

Also Leutz.
Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Maus. Der Doppelklick funzt nitt mehr. Die linke Maustaste alleine (markieren und so) funktioniert ohne Probleme aber wenn ich einen Doppelklick mache passiert nix. Ich hab auch schon in der Systemsteuerung geguckt aber da steht das der Doppelklick aktiviert ist. Gibt es dafür vielleicht ein Tool oder so. Bitte melden. THX


----------



## nexus (19. März 2002)

Also ich denke mal, wenn der einfache Klick geht, sollte der Doppelklick auch funktionieren. 
Hast du unter Systemsteuerung auch das Dialogfeld Eigenschaften der Maus angeschaut ?
Dort kann man die Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit einstellen können. 
Vielleicht ist die auf ganz schnell eingestellt, dann ist es fast unmöglich das man einen Doppelklick schaft.


----------



## nickname (19. März 2002)

Schon Neustart versucht (kann ja oft diverse Probs beheben  ) , leider hast Du ja nicht geschrieben, wie lange dieses Prob schon besteht!? Abnehmen wieder ranstecken, alles durchprobieren!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Freaky (19. März 2002)

moin


genau abstöpseln, neustarten.. maus wo anders testen....-->
jo....hört sich jetzt ein wenig komisch an aber wie hört sich der klick an ??? meine macht es überhaupt noch klick ?? also hast ein wiederstand beim drücken, oder läßt sich die taste nicht mehr bewegen...(beim mausklick feder die taste ja zurück  )
???
wenn nicht ist sie hin...aber du kannst ja vorerst die mausbelegung umstellen dann geht der mausdoppelklick wieder *g*


gruß 
freaky


----------



## Repli (20. März 2002)

Ich hab alles schon probier.

Neugestartet -> Immer noch dasselbe

Andere Maus angeschlossen -> Genau das selbe Problem

In der Systemsteuerung auf Langsam gestellt -> Immer noch das selbe Propblem

Ausgesteckt und wieder eingesteckt -> Immer noch dasselbe Problem

;( Ich verzweifle langsam

Meint er es hilft was wenn ich Windows neu draufschmiere ?
Gibt es irgentein Tool mit dem man Aktionen auf Maustasten binden kann?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Ich glaub ich hab das schonmal erwähnt: Win Neuinstallieren bringt Wunder. Danach dürfte das sicher klappen und das System selbst ist dann auch schneller.


----------



## Repli (20. März 2002)

;( Och nö. Dann bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Ach komm dauert doch nicht lange, und ausserdem kannst du dir dann sicher sein, dass es klappt. Die andere Maus ging ja auch nicht also ein Software-Prob oder Mainboarddefekt. Letzteres hoffe ich nicht.


----------



## Repli (20. März 2002)

Hoffe ich auch nitt. OK ich sag dann mal bescheib obs gefunzt hat ..


----------



## Freaky (20. März 2002)

maustreiber deinstallieren neustarten...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. März 2002)

Dann bis in 1 Stunde.

@Freaky: Ich glaub das kam zu spät


----------



## Repli (20. März 2002)

Nein ich bin noch da aber das mit den Treibern hab ich auch schon probiert.


----------



## Repli (20. März 2002)

Ich glaubs nitt. Ich hab gerade Windows neu drübergeschmiert und der Doppelklick fuzt immer noch nitt ;( Ahhhhh


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2002)

MS Dos Eingabeaufforderung:

Subst Einzelklick linke Maustaste\: rechte Maustaste  [Enter]





*sfg*

oder


If 

    rechte & linke Taste

then

    DOPPELKLICK

else

   REPLI bekommt "Herzklabaster"




...hoffe findest schnelle Lösung, mir ist keine bekannt, als die die schon genannt wurden...


----------



## Repli (20. März 2002)

Muss ich das genau so in der MS DOS Eingabeaufforderung eingeben ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2002)

...das war doch nicht mein Ernst.... subst geht doch nur für Laufwerke...

ABER:

Sag mal, wenn das ne Logitechmaus ist (?) lass mal den Logitech Steuertriber  ( im Task angezeigt ) weg . Ist es eine USB Maus?

Wenns ne Dreitastenmaus ist, würde ich ein Tool ( Freewareproogz Scene ) besorgen, womit man den Doppelklick auf die mittlere Taste legen kann.

Probier mal Einstellung Linkshöändermaus aus !!!!!!!!!!!!

Ansonsten denke ich Hardwareprob...


Was auch noch gehen könnte ( NOTLÖSUNG ) Einstellungen über Eingabehilfen ( muss evtl.nachinstalliert werden).


----------



## Repli (21. März 2002)

Das ist ne Logitech Maus mit 2 Tasten und nem Mausrad. Gibts da irgentein Tool für ?

Ich hab schon probiert den Doppelklick auf rechts zu legen und ne andere Maus hab ich auch schon eingesteckt. Keine Reaktion. ;(.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2002)

Das Whell mit Klickfunktion oder ohne?

Wenns ne Logitech Maus ist, dann müsste der Mausklick mit dem Logitech Steuerprogramm ( Logitech Mouseware ) eigentlich umgelegt werden können. 

Ansonsten wie gesagt hilft nu8r noch Tastaturmaus zu aktivieren und Doppelklick per Tastatur zu machen...


----------



## Repli (21. März 2002)

Jupp das Wheel ist mit Klickfunktion .......

Wo bekomm ich denn das Logitech Steuerprogramm her ???????


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2002)

Das müsste bei Logitech auf der Webseite zu finden sein...(hoffe ich)


FOLLOW ME


UND,


wenn des net funtzt weiß ich nimmer mehr keinen Rat!


----------



## Repli (21. März 2002)

Och super dann muss ich ja wieder suchen und da bin ich überhaupt nitt gut drin. Ich glaub ich mach mir morgen nochmal GANZ NEU Windows drauf und wenn das immer nocht nitt funzt dann .................... gnade dem computer gott.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. März 2002)

nichts suchen - siehe 1 Seite von 2 in diesem Thread

oder hier

http://www.voodoofiles.com/getit.asp?id=1053&g=1&d=20&s=371344989


----------



## Repli (21. März 2002)

Also ...........

Ich hab mir ja gestern das Logitech Tool gezogen und das hat noch nicht mal die linke Maustaste gefunden ;( Hab eben formatiert und man glaubt es kaum: Der Doppelklick funktioniert wieder


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. März 2002)

Hattest du vorher Windows nur drüberinstalliert oder was?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. März 2002)

*lacht* hatte (auch) gedacht Du hattest formatiert und nicht nur übergebraten, wo eh bei "drüberbrezeln" die meisten Fehler bleiben `*smile*


----------

